# (VA) HRCH BOK Risky Business MH CD RA - True Fox Red Stud



## Burnt Oak Retrievers (Sep 25, 2009)

HRCH BOK Risky Business MH CD RA CGC "Chance" 
Chance is a beautiful mixture of show and field lines with a ton of drive. He is a true fox red with a blocky head, athletic build, and otter tail. He is an excellent marker and is still and quiet at the line. He is very honest with a strong desire to please. Chance is a very smart and sensible dog who is great with other dogs and children. He is wide open in the field but is calm and quiet when my wife takes him to the ring to run obedience and rally events, he is truly an all around lab and has all the traits we look for in a retriever. For more information visit https://sites.google.com/site/burntoakbreedingandtraining/bok-risky-business or call 804-898-0891 or email [email protected]
Stud Fee $800














Health Clearances
OFA Hips LR-204177G24M-VPI
OFA Elbows LR-EL59449M24-VPI
EIC Clear D12-025640
CNM Clear LR-CNM13-320-M-PIV
CERF Clear
PRA Clear Optigen Accession# 14-7284


----------

